# Dynaudio High Fidelity Sound System Touareg



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

I was wondering how the Dynaudio sounds in the Touareg, for those who have it as an option. I had Dynaudio in my Passat, and it was the most crystal clear car system I had ever heard. I know that the Touareg has a larger cabin, which I'm sure the sound engineers took into account. Please post your reviews of the Dynaudio system here for prospective Touareg buyers.
You can visit http://www.dynaudio.com/eng/auto/touareg.php for more information directly from the manufacturer.
*Here is the 10-speaker set-up from the Passat, which has the same speaker orientation of the Touareg Dynaudio. *


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Dynaudio High Fidelity Sound System Touareg (PCpassat06)*

I have briefly sat in the 08' Touareg V8 with Dynaudio, and all I can say is WOW. It is a marked improvement over the 'upgraded' sound systems shipping in current Touaregs.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Dynaudio High Fidelity Sound System Touareg (aircooled)*

Does anyone have the part numbers for it? I would like to consider upgrading my SS1 to the Dynaudio. I considered an aftermarket upgrade, but I would like to use the midrange locations in the doors and the Dynaudio mids seem like the only option for something to fit there.
Stu


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Dynaudio High Fidelity Sound System Touareg (PCpassat06)*

If you want to hear something beyond amazing, next time you drive by an Infiniti dealer, take a test drive in an M35 or M45 with the Bose 5.1 Surround DVD-Audio upgraded system.


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

Or you can always entrust your vehicle to one of the EMMA approved garages for a professional audio design&ugprade.
I left 2 weeks ago my Pontiac Firebird (just w-e fun car) for comlete audio remake. I'll have 2*500watts amps, DSL highest components speakers etc.
The whole operation is gonna cost me about 5K euro (+- 7K USD) but I expect to have something outstanding. If that is the case, my Touareg is likely going to be the next in-line for similar upgrades.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (tutin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tutin* »_
I left 2 weeks ago my Pontiac Firebird (just w-e fun car) for comlete audio remake. I'll have 2*500watts amps, DSL highest components speakers etc.
The whole operation is gonna cost me about 5K euro (+- 7K USD) but I expect to have something outstanding. 

For that kind of cash, it had better have Angelina Jolie's voice coming through the speakers telling you to pull over and recline your seat.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (tutin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tutin* »_Or you can always entrust your vehicle to one of the EMMA approved garages for a professional audio design&ugprade.
I left 2 weeks ago my Pontiac Firebird (just w-e fun car) for comlete audio remake. I'll have 2*500watts amps, DSL highest components speakers etc.
The whole operation is gonna cost me about 5K euro (+- 7K USD) but I expect to have something outstanding. If that is the case, my Touareg is likely going to be the next in-line for similar upgrades.

That's more than most Firebirds are worth.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I have now spent a week with a 2008 TOUAREG that VW sent us for the rally and it's equipped with the DynAudio system. It blows the doors off any sound system VW has in its vehicles.
The highs are crystal clear and the bass is deep and booming. It is, by far, the sound system to have right now in the TOUAREG.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

It will be interesting to compare with the Bose 5.1 system in the Q7- I think that system is excellent. Of course the B&O system is around the corner for the Q7 as well...


----------



## Tourage (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Dynaudio High Fidelity Sound System Touareg (PCpassat06)*

I absolutely love the Dynaudio in my Passat







It's by far the best sound system I have ever heard in a car.


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

If you would be able to upgrade an '04.5 V8 (w/ CD nav) with the Dynaudio, would you just replace the speakers or also an amp?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (spyderracer393)*

"Unheard of in a factory-fitted system, the entire system is active:* each loudspeaker is powered by its own individual amplifier.* The total output power of the ten amplifiers exceeds 600 Watts."
I am sure you would have to change everything...


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Sadly we did not get the Dynaudio option on our 07 Facelift in SA !


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*

More elecricals...more screw-ups 
Cy


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_It will be interesting to compare with the Bose 5.1 system in the Q7- I think that system is excellent,

I have to disagree having lived with it for 8 months now in my Q7. I think the sound is muddy and bland personally... but then again, I think most BOSE systems are the same, even the home units. The DSP is nice which helps the imaging but it tends to over process the sound.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (markitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markitzero* »_
I have to disagree having lived with it for 8 months now in my Q7. I think the sound is muddy and bland personally... but then again, I think most BOSE systems are the same, even the home units. The DSP is nice which helps the imaging but it tends to over process the sound. 

"No highs, no lows, must be a BOSE!"


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

i couldnt wait for volkswagen to put the dyn"s in so i did it myself. my personal opinion is that dynaudio is one of the 3 best speaker manufacturers in the world. i know the volks system isnt going to sound as good as the one i put in myself but it probably saunds verry good.
http://picasaweb.google.com/xtant666/TouaregPics


----------



## touareghomosapien (May 19, 2007)

the dynaudio system in the touareg is not that great. i have it. and its good, but not something you'll find in a bmw or mercedes


----------

